# 23-7/24-7/16-6/32-14 ????????????



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

What is the significance of those numbers? Those are the final scores of all four Super Bowls the queens have LOST. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

Super Bowl IV was a 23-7 upset by the Kansas City Chiefs.

Super Bowl VIII was a 24-7 CRUSHING by the Miami Dolphins.

Super Bowl IX was a 16-6 kick in the teeth by the Pittsburgh Steelers.

Super Bowl XI was a 32-14 BEATDOWN by the Oakland Raiders.

Have you noticed two important trends? One, the queens got their butts handed to them in every game. Two, it's been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time since they played in a Super Bowl. Just the facts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you ever post anything positive???Checking your posts.....I guess not. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Ken, 
He did post positives!! Anytime the queens get hammered, it's a good thing!
If he was talking negatives, he wouldn't have spoken of the Superbowl. He would have elaborated on the fact that we are playing Superbowl 45 this year and the queens haven't been to one since Superbowl XI (Which of course they LOST)! Could it really be that the queens haven't been to the big game on 34 years??? uke: 
Sucks to be a queen fan!! oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah....that sucking sound is coming from Pukerland.That's why the wind blows from west to east most of the time. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Good sign for the twins, I'm not too worried about the Yankee's this year, they are getting old, it's the Red Sox that will be tuff to beat this year,,,Go Twins,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MLB wants the Sknankees and Roid Sux to succeed. Now "small market" Tampa Bay no longer looks like a threat. Obvio...
by Recurvenator
Fri Jan 21, 2011 8:58 pm

Forum: Sports Forum
Topic: pavano
Replies: 10
Views: 92

The Twinkies, that is.

And what's up with that Morneau wus. He takes a knee in the head and can't play for four months??????????????? Like I said, a wus.
by Recurvenator
Sun Oct 10, 2010 10:52 pm

Forum: Sports Forum
Topic: They suck
Replies: 3
Views: 215

recurve who exactly do you support? You contradict yourself all the time at least make intelligent arguements. my 7th grade class debates better than your posts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> recurve who exactly do you support? You contradict yourself all the time at least make intelligent arguements. my 7th grade class debates better than your posts.


You hit the nail on the head.......He doesn't have one.He just makes fun of every body elses. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

